# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Mensen met slaapproblemen voorkeur voor natuurlijk slaapmiddel

## Leontien

*Mensen met slaapproblemen voorkeur voor natuurlijk slaapmiddel*

Bijna zes op de tien mensen hebben slaapproblemen. Stress is de belangrijkste veroorzaker blijkt uit een recent onderzoek. Maar liefst acht op de tien Nederlanders ervaart dagelijks stress of spanningen. Dit komt met name door werk. Vrouwen hebben iets vaker dan mannen moeite om in slaap te vallen of door te slapen (63% vs. 51%). Ook 50-plussers liggen relatief vaker wakker. Het onderzoek toont aan dat driekwart van mensen met slaapproblemen een natuurlijk slaapmiddel verkiest boven een receptslaapmiddel, mits dit even goed werkt. De ruim 1.400 respondenten uit het onderzoek noemen sufheid, een verminderd reactie- en concentratievermogen en een droge mond als de meest voorkomende bijwerkingen van slaapmiddelen op recept. Een derde van gebruikers van receptslaapmiddelen geeft aan echt niet zonder te kunnen. 

*Slaapproblemen:* 
Ø Bijna 6 op de 10 respondenten hebben regelmatig slaapproblemen
Ø Vrouwen hebben vaker slaapproblemen dan mannen (63% vs. 51%) 
Ø 50-plussers liggen relatief vaker wakker (62% vs. 53%) 
Ø Stress is grootste oorzaak van slaapproblemen (47%)
Ø Vooral werk veroorzaakt stress; bij fulltimers ligt dit percentage hoger dan bij parttimers (56% vs. 43%)
Ø Mannen ervaren de meeste stress van werk ten opzichte van vrouwen (38% vs. 26%) 
Ø Bij vrouwen is de oorzaak van stress vaker familiegerelateerd dan bij mannen (20% vs. 12%)

*Slaapmiddelen:* 
Ø Ruim een kwart van de ondervraagden met slaapproblemen gebruikt receptslaapmiddelen 
Ø Een meerderheid van hen heeft last van bijwerkingen zoals sufheid, een verminderd reactie- en concentratievermogen en een droge mond 
Ø Een derde van de gebruikers is enigszins afhankelijk van receptslaapmiddelen; een evengrote groep zegt dan ook echt niet zonder te kunnen 
Ø Driekwart van de respondenten kiest liever voor een natuurlijk slaapmiddel als dat net zo effectief is als een receptslaapmiddel 
Ø Vooral vrouwen en dertigers geven de voorkeur een natuurlijk slaapmiddel

Als jij slaapproblemen hebt wat gebruik jij dan voor slaapmiddel?

----------


## christel1

Iets op voorschrift en zeker niet natuurlijk.... ik ben een olifantje, mij krijgen ze bijna niet in slaap, ook moeilijk onder narcose en ik ben niet duf van mijn slaapmedicatie dus ja. Ik zou het wel niet aanraden aan iemand anders want die ligt gelijk plat voor een paar dagen :-)

----------


## Suske'52

@ christel  :Smile:  hé ,dan kan mijn man met jou meegaan ...hihi  :Big Grin:  want hij heeft een hartoperatie in het verleden ondergaan ....chirurg zei : nog nooit gezien ....de pezen / spieren stonden nog zeer hard... wanneer ze begonnen open te snijden ...zo'n zenuwpees .... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

slapen is ook zijn probleem ...maar ik zeg ...hij kijkt véél teveel tv. ...en is opgedraait .... 

Een natuurlijk slaapmiddel vind ik nog altijd gezonder ....onlangs stondt er in de krant een artikel ....mensen die slaaptabletten nemen ...leven korter .. :Frown:  :EEK!:  en ik wil 99 jaar worden .... :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

wil heeeeeeeeeeel graag zonder slaapmeds, maar is echt niet mogelijk,
ben wel 3x clean geweest (eerst afkicken en daarna observatie slaap)
uiteindelijk kreeg ik na observatie weer slaapmeds van arts, hij zag ook dat ik echt knetter werd van moeheid,
en net als Chris ben ik ook een olifant, heb doseringen die geen 1 arts begrijpt, behalve dan die het voorgeschreven heeft

----------


## borsjea

Ik had van kinds af aan al slaap problemen.
Kan moeilijk in slaap komen en wordt ook nog meerdere keren per nacht wakker.
Een aantal jaren geleden stuite ik op een stukje over melatonine helaas hier in Nederland alleen maar in een niet werkende dosis van maximaal 0,3 mg te krijgen. In veel landen is Melatonine gewoon vrij te koop tot 10 mg. Ik heb via internet bij een Amerikaanse winkel voor vitamine en voedingsupplementen een paar potje's van 1 mg gekocht begon met 1*daags een halfuur voor het slapen 1 mg merkte dat dit niet voldoende was dosis langzaam opgebouwd en merkte dat ik met 3 mg het beste resultaat boekte. Kwam ook later een leeftijdstabel tegen waar voor mij leeftijd de dosis van 3 mg stond, klopte dus.
Heerlijk om na ruim 40 jaar slaap problemen gewoon heerlijk te slapen, niet meer uren draaien in bed maar snel inslapen en ook gewoon de hele nacht doorslapen.

Melatonine is een natuurlijk product, het is vervelend dat je hier in Nederland geen werkende dosis kan kopen.
Wel is melatonine op recept onder een andere naam te krijgen alleen is kost een tabletje dan geen 5 euro cent maar een euro.
Gelukkig kan je tegenwoordig via internet Melatonine makkelijk en goedkoop bestellen

----------


## Roelique

Na 24 jaar slaaptabletten te hebben gebruikt ben ik onder begeleiding geheel gestopt. Ik neem nu helemaal niets meer en wat een verademing! Lees in geval van slaapproblemen de oplossing hiervoor: The effortless sleep method van Sasha Stephens (via Amazon te bestellen). Zij zet helder uiteen hoe het zover heeft kunnen komen, na zelf 15 jaar slapeloos te zijn geweest, en vooral: wat er tegen te doen, zonder hulpmiddelen, door het aanreiken van handvatten. En het allerbelangrijkste: slapeloosheid is geen ziekte! maar een gevolg van slechte gewoonten, zowel fysiek als psychologisch. En ze garandeert een ieder het terugkrijgen van een gezonde slaap. Lees het!!

----------


## suskewiet2

Beste mensen,
Ik ben Noël uit Belgie en zit met een vervelend slaapprobleem,ik neem dagelijks al 60mg morfine voor mijn artrose en andere pijnen
neem slaappillen zware en kan nog niet slapen.Waar ik mij best kan mee helpen is Actifed siroop voor de hoest,daar zit een weinig
codeine in en daar ben ik zalig van ,dosis 2 soeplepels,en van andere pillen met codeine werkt dat niet.Mijn huisarts begrijpt het ook niet

----------

